# Symbol für Ordner



## parisienne (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute

Wie kann ich eigene Symbole für meine Ordner kreieren? Gibt es ein Progr. für so was? Wenn ich auf ein Ordner gehe mit Eingenschaft kann ich ja auf Anpassen gehen und da der Symbol ändern oder suchen...Aber ich möchte gern selber ein Symbol erstellen! Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Gruss


----------



## Alex Duschek (15. Dezember 2005)

Wie wärs mit Paint? ^^

Für den Anfang würd ich vielleicht nix großes nehmen,vielleicht mal ne Trial von Paint Shop versuchen oder wenn du gleich voll reinhauen willst,kannst du dir auch ne Trial von Adobe Photoshop runterladen


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Mit IconUtils kannst au´ch Icons, Cursor etc. Malen.

Ist glaub z.B. zu finden auf www.winload.de .


MfG Alexander12


----------



## parisienne (16. Dezember 2005)

Danke Euch für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde mir die 3 Prog. mal anschauen.

Gruss


----------

